# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Multi-cdma tool 1.0.0.58

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Multi-cdma tool 1.0.0.58*  Released on 25 Sept 2011 What's New? 
+ Improved  full 100% working and 100% real support for new SAMSUNG CDMA flashing
slow  phones like B139 & S379 etc will be auto managed, in case of other problems  please report to us.
+100% tested repair MTS S189 BY FLASHING (GoodBye Risky  JTAG) Now just 1 click flash
+Added C250 modem Aug 23 2010 firmware 1 click  unlock support.
+Added "SPC=","QCAT=" command in command terminal.
+Added  SXC-1080 MODEM DT08 both date DT09 DT15 (all possible version found )1 click  unlock support. 
+Improved slow phone tick (auto!)when flashing SAMSUNG CDMA  phones
+Improved SCH-B379 unlock support
+Improved other rebuild  method
+Improved other com port buffer system
+Improved log save for some  models
+Improved GUI Please report if you want suggest better  GUI
+Improved & updated to support till today for all models INTERFACE  and CABLE Helper. It will work only when mouse is pointed there.
- Removed  server check on NV read and backup read. NV Write is not enabled  yet.  
------Quick Summary------
Samsung Flasher Upgraded
Slow  Speed Flashing Adjusted like AutoPilot!
MTS 1 Click Flashing for MTS  S189
Modem Unlocking Added C250 SXC-1080
Rebuild, COMPort Buffer, GUI,  Command Terminal & Cable Helper  Improved
--------------------------- 
To download latest version, Open  any of Combo Unlocker Exe (software)and go to Setting > GO TO SUPPORT  >
Download new version from "UPDATES"  COMBO_Update_MultiCdma_V1.58.rar 
That's it for today  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

